

The Birdy - Track your expenses thru a daily email - unreal37
http://thebirdy.com/

======
unreal37
I love these apps that nag you through email (like iDoneThis). This is a cool
idea.

~~~
jrosenblatt
check out keepdream.me - idonethis for remembering dreams when you first wake
up

